# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.7 - added support for Pantech P6030,Huawei E173u-1, and more..

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.7 - added support for Pantech P6030,Huawei E173u-1, and more..*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.7 is out!  *Added support for:*
Pantech P6030, Pantech P8010, Pantech P9070, Huawei E173u-1  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.7 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* - *Pantech P6030* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Pantech P8010* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Pantech P9070* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Huawei E173u-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added new Core ID (007730E1) for MSM8225 CPU.**Added new Core ID (7015E0E1) for QSC6270 CPU.**Added new Core ID (106A00E1) for APQ8060 CPU.**Improved Repair procedure for Huawei U8815.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**All pinouts and manuals can be found in the help section of the software.*  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

